# Diablo 4



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Strano non ci sia un topic sull'Action RPG per eccellenza.
Recentemente Blizzard ha annunciato la data di uscita di Diablo 4 durante il Game Awards (6 giugno 2023), ed io essendo un fan accanito di Diablo (tranne di quella schifezza P2W di Immortal) lo comprerò sicuramente.
Qualcuno a cui piace la saga di Diablo che comprerà il quarto capitolo?
In basso posto la cinematic di annuncio del gioco durante il Blizzcon 2019 e il trailer nel Game Awards di qualche settimana fa.
Dai video sembra siano tornati ai tempi di Diablo 1 e 2 con ambientazioni più cupe e tenebrose, ed è tornato l'albero dei talenti di Diablo 2.
,


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Cinematic di Blizzcon 2019:


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Trailer del Game Awards:






PS: l'angelo ovviamente non è Tyrael, diventato mortale in Diablo 3 rinunciando ai suoi poteri, ma è Inarius, il creatore di Sanctuary insieme a Lilith.


----------



## MagicBox (3 Gennaio 2023)

Io da accanito fan di vecchissima data lo comprerò sicuramente!

Giocherò su ps5 (non so se ci sarà il cross play per questo gioco) tendenzialmente dalle 22:00 all’1:30-2:00

Fatemi sapere se qualcuno lo prenderà


----------



## unbreakable (3 Gennaio 2023)

Avevo un amico che ai tempi si flippava il cervello letteralmente 24 h ore su 24 in internet con diablo 2..ammetto per qualche mese mi aveva preso molto andare online cin gli amici sparare cavolate sino all 3 di notte..ok avevo 17 anni..ora sono sincero non riuscirei più a farlo nonostante sia un gioco che mi è sempre piaciuto, comunque sì sono stato per una parte della mia vita drogato di diablo 2..


----------



## vota DC (3 Gennaio 2023)

L'erede di Diablo 2 è Path of Exile fatto da gente uscita dalla Blizzard, è pure gratis. Spero che mettano una via di mezzo tra il 2 e l'1: nell'1 invece dell'eroe che girava paese per paese distruggendo la minaccia c'era una vera e propria discesa agli inferi (che poi tornavi al villaggio tramite scorciatoie stile Dark Souls 1) ma soprattutto non facevi fuori una schermata di nemici e i nemici erano veloci quanto te quindi dovevi imparare a ucciderne pochi alla volta e indietreggiare per evitare di essere circondato e ucciso.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ho giocato al secondo, bellissimo....e un pò al terzo, ma mi è piaciuto molto meno.


----------

